# Very small track bike



## Dave5N (20 Feb 2008)

I want a small track bike. For a child. Anything considered, as long as it is structurally sound.


----------



## JonC (3 Mar 2008)

Do a Googl for "Terry Dola" he / they have a Kadet for £240 that I am seriously onsidering for my 9yo Daughter (grass track and track)


----------



## Dave5N (5 Mar 2008)

Thanks. The Kadet is too big. It's a 47cm-equivalent on 700s.


----------



## Dave5N (16 Mar 2008)

Mondiale did the - no new ones as far as I can see though?


----------



## Zoiders (16 Mar 2008)

Got a few 26" wheeled Raleigh kids road bikes from the 70s at our recycling project in Stafford

A bit heavy but would do the job with a MTB rim built on a BMX hub or respaced 126mm screw on


----------



## Dave5N (16 Mar 2008)

Thanks Zoiders - not really what I'm after.


----------



## Dave5N (7 Apr 2008)

Vertical Dropouts?

ANyway, probably wrong geometry for the boards.

Good thinking though.


----------



## Dave5N (22 Apr 2008)

Got one now. Bit big and heavy but it'll do.

Thanks everyone.


----------

